# Αποσπάσματα από Θουκυδίδη



## zephyrous (Dec 5, 2008)

Ψάχνω τη μετάφραση των παρακάτω αποσπασμάτων της _Ιστορίας του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου_ του Θουκυδίδη στη δημοτική:

οι Κερκυραίοι εξηκολούθουν να φονεύουν όσους από τους συμπολίτας των εθεώρουν εχθρούς των
Ημπορούσε κανείς να ίδη τον θάνατον υπό όλας του τας μορφάς. Καμμία από τας φρικαλεότητας που είναι συνήθεις εις τοιαύτας περιστάσεις δεν έλειψε και χειρότεραι ακόμη έλαβον χώραν. Διότι πατέρες εφόνευαν τα τέκνα των, και ικέται απεσπώντο από τους ναούς και εφονεύοντο πλησίον. Μερικοί μάλιστα απέθαναν εντός του ναού του Διονύσου, του οποίου αι θύραι απεφράχθησαν δια τοίχου.
Βιβλίο Γ, εδάφιο 81

Εις τοιαύτας υπερβολάς ωμότητος έφθασεν ο εμφύλιος σπαραγμός

Βιβλίο Γ, εδάφιο 82

Και κατήντησαν να μεταβάλουν αυθαιρέτως την καθιερωμένην σημασίαν των λέξεων, δια των οποίων δηλούνται τα πράγματα. Τωόντι η μεν παράλογος τόλμη εθεωρήθη ως ανδρεία, ετοίμη εις θυσίαν χάριν των πολιτικών ομοφρόνων, η προνοητική διστακτικότης ως εύσχημος δειλία, η σωφροσύνη ως πρόσχημα ανανδρίας, η δια κάθε τι σύνεσις ως βραδυκινησία. Η τυφλή παραφορά εκρίθη ως ανδρική αρετή, ενώ η χάριν ασφαλείας περαιτέρω σκέψις ως εύσχημος πρόφασις υπεκφυγής.

Βιβλίο Γ, εδάφιο 82


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 5, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ψάχνω τη μετάφραση των παρακάτω αποσπασμάτων της _Ιστορίας του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου_ του Θουκυδίδη στη δημοτική:



Συγγνώμη για την παρέκβαση, αλλά στα ελληνικά (και δη στη δημοτική) το έργο του Θουκυδίδη λέγεται σκέτο "Ιστορία" (το "του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου" είναι πιθανώς αποτέλεσμα μετάφρασης).


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 5, 2008)

Έχεις δίκιο, Αλέξανδρε. "Θουκυδίδου Ιστορίαι" λέγεται το έργο. Απλώς ο γάλλος συγγραφέας που μεταφράζω χρησιμοποιεί τον τίτλο "Ιστορία του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου" (έτσι έχει μεταφραστεί στα γαλλικά), οπότε παρασύρθηκα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2008)

Και γιατί δεν τα μεταφράζεις εσύ στη δημοτική; Θέλω να πω, δεν θυμάμαι να υπάρχει καμιά στρωτή και σύγχρονη μετάφραση, αλλά μπορεί και να πέφτω έξω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 6, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, Αλέξανδρε. "Θουκυδίδου Ιστορίαι" λέγεται το έργο. Απλώς ο γάλλος συγγραφέας που μεταφράζω χρησιμοποιεί τον τίτλο "Ιστορία του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου" (έτσι έχει μεταφραστεί στα γαλλικά), οπότε παρασύρθηκα.



Ναι, πάντως καθιερωμένο και στις ελληνικές εκδόσεις, από τις παλιές, όπως η _Περί του Πελοποννησιακού πολέμου βιβλία οκτώ_ του Σ. Βλαντή (Βενετία, 1802) και Ν. Δούκα (Βιέννη. 1805), μέχρι τη μετάφραση του Ά. Βλάχου _Ιστορία του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου _(εκδ. Γαλαξία) που επανέκδωσε σχεδόν προ δεκαετίας η Εστία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Μελέτησα λίγο το τελευταίο κομμάτι, που είναι και το πιο γνωστό — πολυσυζητημένο και, απ' όσο κατάλαβα, προβληματικό. Ιδού το πρωτότυπο:

καὶ τὴν εἰωθυῖαν ἀξίωσιν τῶν ὀνομάτων ἐς τὰ ἔργα ἀντήλλαξαν τῇ δικαιώσει. τόλμα μὲν γὰρ ἀλόγιστος ἀνδρεία φιλέταιρος ἐνομίσθη, μέλλησις δὲ προμηθὴς δειλία εὐπρεπής, τὸ δὲ σῶφρον τοῦ ἀνάνδρου πρόσχημα, καὶ τὸ πρὸς ἅπαν ξυνετὸν ἐπὶ πᾶν ἀργόν· τὸ δ' ἐμπλήκτως ὀξὺ ἀνδρὸς μοίρᾳ προσετέθη, ἀσφαλείᾳ δὲ τὸ ἐπιβουλεύσασθαι ἀποτροπῆς πρόφασις εὔλογος.​
Παραθέτω πρώτα δύο αγγλικές μεταφράσεις:
Words had to change their ordinary meaning and to take that which was now given them. Reckless audacity came to be considered the courage of a loyal ally; prudent hesitation, specious cowardice; moderation was held to be a cloak for unmanliness; ability to see all sides of a question, inaptness to act on any. Frantic violence became the attribute of manliness; cautious plotting, a justifiable means of self-defence. (trans. Richard Crawley)

To fit in with the change of events, words, too, had to change their usual meanings. What used to be described as a thoughtless act of aggression was now regarded as the courage one would expect to find in a party member; to think of the future and wait was merely another way of saying one was a coward; any idea of moderation was just an attempt to disguise one’s unmanly character; ability to understand a question from all sides meant that one was totally unfitted for action. Fanatical enthusiasm was the mark of a real man, and to plot against an enemy behind his back was perfectly legitimate self-defence. (trans. Rex Warner, Penguin Classics)​
Η μετάφραση του Ελευθέριου Βενιζέλου που έδωσες πιο πάνω είναι η καλύτερη και ακριβέστερη (αν και δεν διαθέτω έντυπες):

Και κατήντησαν να μεταβάλουν αυθαιρέτως την καθιερωμένην σημασίαν των λέξεων, δια των οποίων δηλούνται τα πράγματα. Τωόντι η μεν παράλογος τόλμη εθεωρήθη ως ανδρεία, ετοίμη εις θυσίαν χάριν των πολιτικών ομοφρόνων, η προνοητική διστακτικότης ως εύσχημος δειλία, η σωφροσύνη ως πρόσχημα ανανδρίας, η δια κάθε τι σύνεσις ως βραδυκινησία. Η τυφλή παραφορά εκρίθη ως ανδρική αρετή, ενώ η χάριν ασφαλείας περαιτέρω σκέψις ως εύσχημος πρόφασις υπεκφυγής.​
Στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν και άλλες, μερικές πολύ ελεύθερες. Η παρακάτω είναι από κείμενο που δόθηκε σε εξετάσεις:

Επίσης την καθιερωμένη σημασία των λέξεων για τις ανθρώπινες πράξεις την άλλαξαν κατά πώς τους βόλευε. Έτσι το παράτολμο θάρρος το ονόμασαν παλικαριά από αγάπη στο σύντροφο, την προνοητική αναβλητικότητα εύσχημη δειλία, τη σωφροσύνη πρόσχημα ανανδρίας και τη συνετή αντιμετώπιση κάθε πράγματος νωθρότητα για το καθετί· την παράφορη ορμή την κατάλεξαν στις αντρικές ιδιότητες και το να κάνει κανείς σχέδια εναντίον του εχθρού παίρνοντας τα μέτρα του το θεωρούσαν εύλογη πρόφαση για να τα εγκαταλείψει.​
Διάφορες δυσκολίες υπάρχουν και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα φαίνεται να δημιουργείται από την τελευταία πρόταση. Τελικά ακολούθησα την ερμηνεία που βρήκα σ' αυτή την ανάλυση και σκάρωσα μια δική μου μετάφραση (και ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους θουκυδιδολόγους):

Ακόμα και τις καθιερωμένες σημασίες των λέξεων για τις ανθρώπινες πράξεις τις άλλαξαν καταπώς τους βόλευε. Έτσι η παρατολμία έφτασε να θεωρείται γενναία εκδήλωση παραταξιακής αλληλεγγύης, η συνετή επιφύλαξη εύσχημη δειλία, η σωφροσύνη πρόσχημα του κάθε άνανδρου και η ικανότητα να κατανοήσεις τα πάντα αδράνεια σε σχέση με όλα· η τυφλή παρόρμηση έγινε πια αντρική αρετή ενώ η περίσκεψη προς αποφυγή λαθών εύσχημη πρόφαση για υπεκφυγή.​
Σαν πιο εύκολο τον θυμόμουν τον Θουκυδίδη από τα σχολικά πασαλείμματα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2008)

Νίκο, εντύπωση μου κάνει πως η τελευταία φράση, την οποία θα απέδιδα όπως εσύ (αλλά όχι τόσο καλά), δίνεται *λάθος* και στις δυο έγκριτες αγγλικές μεταφράσεις. Ο Θουκ. είναι δύσκολος πολύ. Πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, σε μια ιντερνετικιά λίστα, μελετούσαμε Θ. και είχαν βγει καναδυο παρόμοια χοντρά λάθη σε μεταφράσεις έγκριτες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2008)

Το παράδοξο είναι ότι και στο κείμενο που δόθηκε σε εξετάσεις (το οποίο από κάποια μετάφραση θα προέρχεται) λέει επίσης αυτό το κάπως άτεχνο «και το να κάνει κανείς σχέδια εναντίον του εχθρού παίρνοντας τα μέτρα του το θεωρούσαν εύλογη πρόφαση για να τα εγκαταλείψει». Είμαι περίεργος τι δίνουν οι αρκετές νεότερες μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν (μέχρι και του Αδώνιδος κυκλοφορεί μία).

Ο Άρης Μπερλής είχε την καλοσύνη να μου διαβάσει το σχετικό απόσπασμα από τη μετάφραση του Άγγελου Βλάχου:

Για να δικαιολογούν τις πράξεις τους άλλαζαν ακόμα και τη σημασία των λέξεων. Η παράλογη τόλμη θεωρήθηκε ανδρεία και αφοσίωση στο κόμμα, η προσωπική διστακτικότητα θεωρήθηκε δειλία που κρύβεται πίσω από εύλογες προφάσεις, και η σωφροσύνη προσωπίδα της ανανδρίας. Η παραφορά θεωρήθηκε ανδρική αρετή, ενώ η τάση να εξετάζονται προσεκτικά όλες οι όψεις ενός ζητήματος θεωρήθηκε πρόφαση για υπεκφυγή.​
Εδώ έγινε μια σύμπτυξη (κάποιο στρίβειν δια... της συμπτύξεως).

Κατέβασα κάποιες παλιές μεταφράσεις από την Ανέμη. Ιδού η επίμαχη πρόταση:
την δε μετά μανίας οξύτητα, ανδρός αρετήν γενναίου νομίζοντες· ειδέ τις επ’ ακριβές εσκέπτετο προς ασφάλειαν, υπωπτεύετο, ότι ζητεί πρόφασιν να αποφύγη το μελετούμενον επιχείρημα
(Μετάφραση Νεόφυτου Δούκα, Βιέννη, 1805)

η τυφλή παραφορά εθεωρείτο ως ένδειξις ανδρίας, η περίσκεψις ως εύλογος πρόφασις προς αποφυγήν
(Μετάφραση Α. Γ. Σκαλίδου, Αθήνα, 1872)

Το επιπολύ βουλεύσασθαι δι’ ασφάλειαν πρόφασις αποτροπής ενομίζετο.
(Σχόλια Ernesto Fridericus Poppo, Αθήνα 1841)​


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2008)

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που η τελευταία φράση αποδίδεται διαμετρικά αντίθετα από τους μεν και από τους δε. Αυτό δείχνει όχι ένα σκέτο λάθος των Άγγλων, αλλά πρόβλημα στο πρωτότυπο, δηλ. πρόβλημα σαφήνειας. Τι σημαίνει επιβουλεύομαι; Δε σημαίνει "σκέφτομαι να κάνω κακό σε κάποιον;"

Στο "Εκλεκτά Μέρη από τον Θουκυδίδη, Γενική εισαγωγή-κείμενο-μετάφραση-σχόλια", του Α. Γεωργοπαπαδάκου, Μαλλιάρης-Παιδεία, Θεσ/κη, Α' έκδοση 1974, Βραβείο Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, ο συγγραφέας αποδίδει τη φράση ως εξής:

_να καλοσκεφτή όμως κανείς τα πράματα για σιγουριά, ωραίο πρόσχημα για αποφυγή του κινδύνου.
_
Στα σχόλια δε, λέει τα εξής:

στο _εμπλήκτως οξύ_ (πλεονέκτημα) αντίθετο είναι το _ασφαλείαι το επιβουλεύσασθαι_ (μειονέκτημα· η δοτ. _ασφαλείαι_ τού σκοπού)· η ίδια αντίθεση υπάρχει κι ανάμεσα στο _ανδρός μοίραι_ και _αποτροπής πρόφασις εύλογος_· το _εμπλήκτως οξύ_ σημαίνει την μανιακή, παράφορη βιασύνη στις αποφάσεις (που κατάντησε να την θεωρούν οι άνθρωποι αρετή) και το _ασφαλεία το επιβουλεύσασθαι_ σημαίνει, όπως λέει κι ο Σχολιαστής, _το επί πολύ βουλεύσασθαι δι' ασφάλειαν_, δηλ. την προσεκτική εξέταση των ζητημάτων πριν από την απόφαση· στην τέτοια ερμηνεία της φράσης υπάρχει μια δυσκολία: η χρήση του _επιβουλεύομαι_ με τη σημασία τού σκέφτομαι προσεκτικά, εξετάζω με περίσκεψη δεν είναι μαρτυρημένη· ο Stahl παρουσιάζει ως παρόμοια τη σημασία των _επινοώ_ και _επιγιγνώσκω_ στο I, 70, 2· πιθανό το κείμενο έχει φθαρή εδώ· και στο _αποτροπής πρόφασις εύλογος_ εννοείται το _ενομίσθη_.

Το πρόβλημα επομένως το δημιουργεί ο ίδιος ο Θουκυδίδης με αυτό το "επιβουλεύσασθαι", ή ίσως η φθορά του κειμένου, και οι απόπειρες για λύση του προβλήματος προϋποθέτουν μεγάλη τριβή με τις λέξεις κλπ., δηλ. ισχυρή φιλολογική κατάρτιση, που δεν διαθέτω ούτε εγώ. Άλλο που δεν διαθέτω, είναι μια έκδοση με κριτικό υπόμνημα, για να βλέπαμε τι άλλες γραφές υπάρχουν (αν υπάρχουν).

Ωστόσο, παρά τις αποδόσεις των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών (που τελικά βασίζονται στη γλώττα του Σχολιαστή), και παρά τα ρητορικά σχήματα "πλεονεκτήματος/μειονεκτήματος" που εξηγεί ο Γεωργοπαπαδάκος, εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί (σαν αναγνώστη) αυτή η απόδοση, γιατί, πέρα από το ότι το ρήμα "επιβουλεύομαι" αλλάζει αυθαίρετα σημασία, δημιουργείται και αφόρητη επανάληψη, σ' ένα εδάφιο που υποτίθεται ότι είναι περίφημο, κλασικό κλπ. Και λέω επανάληψη γιατί και πιο πάνω είχε πει ακριβώς τα ίδια:

_μέλλησις προμηθής = δειλία ευπρεπής, σώφρον = ανάνδρου πρόσχημα, προς άπαν ξυνετόν = επί παν αργόν
_
βάζει τελεία, και δείχνει να αλλάζει, βάζοντας στο εξής σαν πρώτον όρο των εξισώσεων μια πιο ενεργητική και επιθετική, αρνητικά χρωματισμένη συμπεριφορά:

_το εμπλήκτως οξύ = ανδρός μοίρα_

Οπότε, αμέσως μετά, περιμένω το ίδιο:

_το ασφαλείαι επιβουλεύσασθαι = αποτροπής πρόφασις εύλογος_

δηλ. το επιβουλεύσασθαι να δείχνει κάτι επιθετικό και κακό, να είναι δηλαδή ομόλογο προς το _εμπλήκτως οξύ_, και όχι αντίθετο, όπως το θέλει το σχήμα του Γεωργοπαπαδάκου ("πλεονέκτημα/μειονέκτημα"), γιατί ήδη πριν από την τελεία αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα είχε αραδιάσει, μπαφιάσαμε!
Η τελεία κατά τη γνώμη μου αντιστρέφει το χρώμα τον όρων. Πριν από την τελεία έχουμε 1ος όρος (πραγματικά) καλός, 2ος όρος (στα λόγια) κακός, και μετά την τελεία έχουμε 1ος όρος (πραγματικά) κακός, 2ος όρος (στα λόγια) καλός.
Τα δύο κομμάτια πριν και μετά την τελεία αποτελούν δυο μπλοκ που το ένα αποτελεί αντιστροφή του άλλου, με το πρώτο μπλοκ να έχει 3 σύστοιχα ζευγάρια, και το δεύτερο να έχει 2 σύστοιχα ζευγάρια, και επομένως στο εσωτερικό του καθενός μπλοκ υπάρχει συστοιχία των όρων και όχι αντιστροφή. Αλλιώς, στο κάτω-κάτω, καταργείται και η συμμετρία και το πράγμα γίνεται ετεροβαρές και έχουμε ένα σχήμα 3 - 1 - 1, όπου το δεύτερο 1 επαναφέρει το στιλ των 3 πρώτων, με αποτέλεσμα αντιαισθητικό και ενοχλητικό. Έτσι όπως το αποδίδουν οι Άγγλοι, αντιθέτως, δεν χρειάζεται να βϊάζουμε τη σημασία του "επιβουλεύομαι", όπως κάνει ο Σχολιαστής και όσοι τον ακολουθούν, δεν αποδίδουμε το _αποτροπής_ ως "υπεκφυγή" ή ως "εγκατάλειψη" (!), και αισθητικά έχουμε το σχήμα με τα 2 μπλοκ που περιέγραψα παραπάνω.


----------

